# [Cutting Boards] End vs. Edge



## eighteesix (Jan 9, 2014)

I've read some of the end grain discussions here. Let's have a comparison discussion.

I just purchased my first large solid maple cutting board. It's an edge grain board. Beautiful and of the highest quality. I've since began to wonder if a board with end grain construction will help save my knife's edge, and to what degree of difference it will truly make. 

My theory is this: A high quality edge grain board will outperform any lower quality end grain board. Is the upgrade worth it? End grain construction is decisively more expensive.

Anyone with experience with both?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 9, 2014)

I have used many types of boards I love my BoardSmith. He also explains about the difference between the two. here
http://theboardsmith.com/boardsmith-faqs/

I think your theory is a little off. The differences in high quality and low will have something to do with the glue that is used, and weather or not the wood has checks in it. Not counting the time difference between the labor.


----------



## dannynyc (Jan 9, 2014)

Boardsmith is the gold standard. A lot of people on the forum have these boards, myself included. Excellent craftsmanship and durability, and always end grain.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 9, 2014)

I have two Boardsmith, an 18x24 maple, and 16x22 walnut. Besides the benefit to your edge life they feel like nothing else when cutting. Firm, yet forgiving. No slippiness like a poly board, and no sticking like a sani-tuff. Oh- and they're fecking beautiful.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 9, 2014)

My experience disproves your theory, unless you are talking about end-grain bamboo.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 9, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> My experience disproves your theory, unless you are talking about end-grain bamboo.


Well I suppose that's a good thing? Ha.

Boardsmith does great work, I love everything over there. But the price is likely out of my budget. May have to look at Michigan Maple end grain.


----------



## dannynyc (Jan 9, 2014)

Not knowing anything one way or the other about Michigan Maple, I will say I've had lots of cutting boards come apart or damage my knives. It's worth saving up for a Boardsmith, which will last you a lifetime if you take proper care of it.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 9, 2014)

^What he said.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 9, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> Well I suppose that's a good thing? Ha.
> 
> Boardsmith does great work, I love everything over there. But the price is likely out of my budget. May have to look at Michigan Maple end grain.



A BoardSMITH board will last you the rest of your life. My suggestion is to save up to get one, rather than settle for second-best. Your new edge-grain board will serve until you can buy a BoardSMITH. Your knives are not going to "chip and shatter", you just will have to strop and sharpen a little more often.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 9, 2014)

I have an end grain Boardsmith at home. I work on 65 y.o. edge grain at work. As much as I love my boardsmith I much prefer cutting at work.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 9, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> I have an end grain Boardsmith at home. I work on 65 y.o. edge grain at work. As much as I love my boardsmith I much prefer cutting at work.


Please expand on your experience--why? When I'm about to spend $250, your opinion is incredibly important. :lol2:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol I would say just the size of that table would be more than enough.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 9, 2014)

Yah, Salty's table is about a full acre of wood....

His kitchen also has a window with natural light...something I envy!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 9, 2014)

mr Salty Usually keeps a cigarette butt burning in the corner of his board too, guess that for atmosphere. Salty's could keep an aged turd on his board and we'd all still think he rules.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 9, 2014)

hah im getting a better idea now. still trying to justify spending an additional $200 on a board now. hehe


----------



## Talim (Jan 9, 2014)

My only regret with buying a Boardsmith is that I didn't buy one large enough. If I win the lottery I'd have every counter top be a Boardsmith. So I guess what I'm saying is that it's totally worth the extra money to get a Boardsmith.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 9, 2014)

My boardsmith board is a looker, I'll give you that, but my it is thirsty. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'll clean it when finished every with light, natural soap, and gently too, and the rest of the time just wipe with a damp cloth, but still seems I need an awful lot of board butter and mineral oil. Seems to dry out quickly. Therefore, I tend to use an edge grain or Japanese Hasegawa board 90% of the time.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 9, 2014)

If its about money then there is no justifying higher/ lower. If you never have tried a hamburger graded prime there is no justification over a mcdonalds burger. Other than someone saying its very much better. The 200$ is worth the cost and time you take sharpen your knives. The amount and type of glue is also a priority. Bad glue you need more for a hold.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 9, 2014)

Asteger said:


> My boardsmith board is a looker, I'll give you that, but my it is thirsty. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'll clean it when finished every with light, natural soap, and gently too, and the rest of the time just wipe with a damp cloth, but still seems I need an awful lot of board butter and mineral oil. Seems to dry out quickly. Therefore, I tend to use an edge grain or Japanese Hasegawa board 90% of the time.



My black cherry board was like that when new. I just went through the effort to apply straight mineral oil until the board slowed its absorbent rate. I guess I spent a couple of weeks and 250ml of mineral oil. After that I switched to board butter and applied it every night for a few days. Now I apply board butter once a month or so.

As far as the OP's question. I have a Boos edge grain that works just fine. I know this board, even if I used it everyday, would last me a lifetime. Whether or not I had to sharpen my knives more often when I was using the Boos board, I don't remember.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, insightful!

I'll probably end up keeping this board. The value seems pretty incredible to me at the size and quality. If I'm dying for some cherry wood down the road, I'll splurge.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040EDQRG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## seattle_lee (Jan 9, 2014)

Did you see the note on the Boardsmith website that mentioned his seconds at 25% off? You might see what he's got.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 9, 2014)

Edge grain tend to warp and gouge more in my experience, but YMMV...


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 9, 2014)

I have an 11x14x1.5 edge grain that has served me well for over 20yrs. My wife even ran it through the dishwasher a few times before I broke her of that. When I decided I wanted a new and bigger board I got an 18x24x2 BoardSmith. Love that board and it's my main but I still have and use my edge grain. They'll probably both last my lifetime.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 10, 2014)

Chances are you won't notice the difference. Go for looks. 

FWIW, I find the maple edge grain softer. I don't baby my knives and have been known to "pound" them. The softer wood works better for my style and is more forgiving on my knives.

No turds but I do have have a dozen or so cigarette burns on the edge of my work board/table.
Also the work board has no glue. It's held together with metal rods. Something that can't be done with end grain.


----------



## toek (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you post some pictures of that Salty? :detective:


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 10, 2014)

You can see one of the round plugs on the edge in this picture.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 10, 2014)

I have tried Snow River and also John Boos ~edge and End grain.

1. End grain.. Just like hairs sticking upwards adn you are cutting into it and thus shld be gentle on te thin fine edge adn theoretically, if it is not too deep, Shld "heal". Will be more thirsty though adn thus after sufficient oiling, I use Howards food safe wax most of the time to " seal it"

As it is glued, both have come apart one or two parts ... nothing major. After light sanding adn squeezing liquid glue, clamp it, sand it as evenly as i can get it, oil it and its good to go. I suppose any glue will eventually come off.

2. End grain. Problem of warpage. IF you can choose, look for the pieces that has ring lines pointing 65 to 90 degrees ( at the side of board)as these tend to have less tangential movt of the wood and thus more stable.

Dry them well and oil them form time to time.. it will serve you well over many many years..

IF you ask me whether I can feel the difference when cutting on them respectively ( maple edge and end grain) , I really cant tell teh diff. a I am not that ultra sensitive when I cut. But on Poly boards.. no thoroughly Joy at all. 

Whatever it is have fun with it and its meant to be used....

rgds
d


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

While I didn't have the budget for the awesome boards by boardsmith, I have a 20x20x3 end grain catskill board, been using it for a year now, and still has yet to show a knife cut on the board. Its awesome, love it and it will last me many decades, if not my lifetime


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 10, 2014)

Notaskinnychef said:


> While I didn't have the budget for the awesome boards by boardsmith, I have a 20x20x3 end grain catskill board, been using it for a year now, and still has yet to show a knife cut on the board. Its awesome, love it and it will last me many decades, if not my lifetime



You can try MTMWood board. I own one and couldn't be more happy. Pretty affordable http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 10, 2014)

want that hattori kd salty =D


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> You can try MTMWood board. I own one and couldn't be more happy. Pretty affordable http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=common/home



wow, they are quite reasonable, altho I wasn't able to find many bigger boards, most are in the 12-16 inch range


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 10, 2014)

Must admit, I do not have a Boardsmith. I invested in a few very large Boos cherry edge boards and one Boos walnut end grain before I fell down the forum rabbit hole. Already feel I haven't used these nearly enough over the years. Maybe someday, though...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 10, 2014)

Notaskinnychef said:


> wow, they are quite reasonable, altho I wasn't able to find many bigger boards, most are in the 12-16 inch range


The boards themselfs are not expensive, but I have no idea how much would it cost to ship it to Canada. Within Russia shipping cost me 20$, but I guess it would 2-3 times more expensive for Canada.

The good thing: you can order custom board at no extra price. Just send them email with sizes and materials that you want (and if you really need something special, you could send them image with your custom design) and they'll send you quote.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jan 10, 2014)

I did a 60x25x2.25" custom Boos board countertop for our kitchen reno in 2010 in Maple end grain, and it has been a fantastic addition to the space, and a great facilitator for kitchen knife fun for more than one. Now that I am aware of Boardsmith's work, I certainly wish I had been aware of it back when we were planning, but we have been happy with Boos. Definitely still have an itch to try a BS board, and in the event my Boos fails, I know who I am going to call, although I suspect I should start saving now.  Big fan of BoardSmith's work.

If anyone is considering spending cash on a full counter block, it is a fantastic space to work in a home environ.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 10, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> You can try MTMWood board. I own one and couldn't be more happy. Pretty affordable http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=common/home


some really great pieces here. not a lot of selection over 15" though.



Notaskinnychef said:


> wow, they are quite reasonable, altho I wasn't able to find many bigger boards, most are in the 12-16 inch range


you beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 10, 2014)

seattle_lee said:


> Did you see the note on the Boardsmith website that mentioned his seconds at 25% off? You might see what he's got.


And yes i did see this. Pretty cool deal. Have to keep it in mind. He doesnt have anything larger than 18" other than maple right now. Plus, im not sure if i could deal with blemishes from the start that I didn't personally make hah.

Are there any advantages to having a board thicker than 2", other supposedly increasing sturdiness?


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 10, 2014)

franzb69 said:


> want that hattori kd salty =D



I was wondering if anyone would catch that.

Sold all my KDs.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 10, 2014)

My counter top is edge grain maple, made by JK Adams of Vermont. Not sure they still do countertops but have some pretty nice maple and birch edge grain boards. They also sell finished slabs of maple and other hardwood for boards pretty reasonably. I used to cut directly on the counter tops, now it's mats (work great on top of maple top)or boards most of the time after orders from " the management". Boardsmith is my weekend board.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 10, 2014)

> The boards themselfs are not expensive, but I have no idea how much would it cost to ship it to Canada. Within Russia shipping cost me 20$, but I guess it would 2-3 times more expensive for Canada.



I just checked their shipping prices and it appears that the shipping to Canada for the board with dimensions of 400&#1093;300&#1093;40mm and weight of 3.5Kg is about $40-55 USD. Adding this to the cost of board and assuming they are top notch quality sounds very tempting.


----------



## lucabrasi (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey there, I have the Michigan maple end grain 3.5 inch thick board. I have not tried a Boardsmith board and i am sure they are incredible. But the MM board has been great. Easy on the edges, just feels great to cut on, huge and heavy so it doesn't move and water never seems to get under it, and while not a work of art it looks very nice in my opinion. I don't know how to better quantify how pleased I am with it other than to recommend it. 

It was 92 dollars on amazon. If I had a budget to get a Boardsmith or other custom board I absolutely would and they are likely far better. But for the money, this thing is awesome, and I'd be shocked if I ever needed another board in my life. Or my kids lives after me. 

But man oh man does it suck up the oil.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

there are a lot of reasonably price boards on the US amazon. my 20x20x3 maple board is 98 at the moment with free shipping in the US, up here its over 200 lol


----------



## Ruso (Jan 10, 2014)

Notaskinnychef said:


> there are a lot of reasonably price boards on the US amazon. my 20x20x3 maple board is 98 at the moment with free shipping in the US, up here its over 200 lol



Indeed, Canadian prices are utter BS. And shipping from US to Can is not a joke either. I bet it is going to be similar if not more expensive than from Russia and that's using USPS.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 12, 2014)

I hated my boos boards. I had an edge grain and bigger end grain. Both came to me severely dry, they both cracked despite proper seasoning and cleaning and the edge grain board warped. I use them for my craft table now. 

I don't own a Boardsmith but they are very highly regarded.

I do own several Omni boards ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/OmniButcherBlocks?ref=pr_faveshops ) and all are very beautifully made. Love every one of them. I know spending that kind of money on a hunk of wood can be a bit breathtaking but if you buy one exceptional quality board and take care of it, you will be handing it over to your grand kids one day.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 12, 2014)

And staring it at for hours a day. Not sure if that's a selling point...


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 13, 2014)

I think the knife edge/cutting board debate is way overblown. I've used everything from edge grain to plastic to bamboo and me and my knives survived just fine. When I decided to buy a new board my knife edges were a very small consideration in my decision to what I was going to buy. I got a BoardSmith board, great board and great looks as well. I bought it more because I could get the size and wood I wanted and could finally afford something really nice. A big reason I chose BoardSmith as apposed to mass production boards was to help a small business man rather than give my money to another corporation. I could have got a board much cheaper off Amazon but I'd rather spend my money with David Smith.


----------

